# are there any scrollsaw events or shows in the uk



## keithblakey (11 Aug 2007)

hello everyone
can anyone tell me if there are any scrollsaw shows or events in the uk where we can get together in the states they seem to call them picnics i would be very interested if there is thanks keith


----------



## Brucio (12 Aug 2007)

I would like to know this, too.
Only met one other scroller at the Air Show in Sunderland two weeks ago, and he came from Derby!
We don't seem to have these events like they do in the US....
Bruce


----------



## scroller frank (12 Aug 2007)

Hi all 
I haven't been able to find any,  
Hegner used to have a demo at Harogate show, but it wasn't there last year, Hegner were, with lathes etc, but only a few s.saw blades
I did a demo in south yorks last year , got a lot of onlookers , and several people admitted to owning a scroll saw, :? 
could "we" organise a show ??? !!!!!!!!!!! ---any offers ??---
------------Frank-----------------


----------



## Brucio (12 Aug 2007)

Well, there's Keith in Carlisle, Frank in Nottingham, I'm in Tyne and Wear:
that's three points on a triangle...somewhere in the middle?
Probably somewhere near Wakefield...?


----------



## keithblakey (13 Aug 2007)

hello everyone
thanks very much for at least getting back to me what im going to do now is contact practical woodworker and the rest of the woodwork mags and ask their advice on where to go from here i will also contact ray london who writes for the hobbies mag being disabled i wont be able to do physical work but i will try and sort some contacts out and will get back in a few days see you all soon keith


----------



## Gill (19 Aug 2007)

I might also be interested in a picnic (or 'bash', to give it the alternative British name  ) if it's held in the Midlands, but like Guinness I tend not to travel well  .

Gill


----------



## scroller frank (19 Aug 2007)

Anyone going to Harogate show ?

perhaps we could meet up there ? !!!!!  

---not exatly in the midlands Gill -------- but--------even Guinnes has to be transported ccasion5:


----------



## keithblakey (20 Aug 2007)

hello everyone
just to let you know i have made contact with four people regarding getting a show or event going i have just got back after a few days away so i will chase them up tomorrow so dont think i have forgot i am as keen as you all by the way i went to york when i was their there was this guy on the market he had a scrollsaw just like the hobbies treadle saw it had a seat this guy was taking orders for kids name plates he was told a name jumped on the saw and with no pencil lines to guide him he cut these names free hand in less than a minute while also riding the pedals for power what a genius i tried to get his name but he was to busy amazing p.s just to let you all know my hegner ms2 arrived today boy have i got a bargain its in mint condition so quiet no vibration the only thing i need is the quick release clamps for piercing work and i am set no wonder every one raves about this machine at last i have got a bargain the best 250 ive spent by the way parcel force picked it up in norfolk and dropped it off at my house in carlisle cumbria next day for 33pound i highly reccomend them anyway buy for now speak to you soon keith


----------



## scroller frank (20 Aug 2007)

Hi Kieth,
sounds like you enjoyed York !!! 
glad to see you got a good deal on the Hegner   
I keep looking, but for now i've got my Delta , and i am happy with it ,.
(although i would like a Hegner--- --santa-----!!! )
Good luck with "the event "organization . hope it all works out .
=========== Frank=============


----------



## keithblakey (20 Aug 2007)

hello frank
you asked about harrogate :?: i have never been before is it as good as they say it would be a great chance to meet each other depends on everyones commitments with their familys this was mentioned when i was talking about trying to get something going but as i said no one has got back to me so ill have to chase them up just to let you know there is a hegner on ebay tonight i seen for 250 i will keep my eyes open for you  you never know do you know of anyone wanting a diamond i have one for sale its got a stainless steel table brand new balance rods and brand new tension arm the trouble is its to big for me having a disability if you know of any one or any where i could stick an ad i would be very gratefull of any help thanks keith


----------



## scroller frank (21 Aug 2007)

Hi Kieth,
Harogate is a good show , sometimes better than others !!!
i suppose that if you get the bargin you're looking for it's good , if you don't ----------------------,
but i like it , it is also half way between Notts & chester-le street (were me daughter lives) and we also pass by John boddy's wood shop !! and we use it as an excuse to get "up north"
 so it can't all be bad .
as for the Diamond , i only know one other person with a scrollsaw , and he's got a new delta' . mabe Gill could ad to her colection ?? :wink: the hegner's out, for now too.  
just bought a trend airsheald --- brilliant bit of kit---  
all the best ----------Frank-------------


----------



## keithblakey (21 Aug 2007)

hello frank
just to let you know theirs a wood supplies at a place called snainton web address www.snaintonwoodturning.co.uk near pickering in yorkshire they have the most machinery i have ever seen at least 6 different scrollsaws alone lathes,saws,planers a woodworkers dream i was their nearly 2 hours they also have endless supplies of wood alot cheaper than john boddysnames i had never heard of they are really decent people nothing was a problem just to let you know im not having much luck regarding feed back for a scrolling event know one seems to want to help i am waiting for some info in the post hopefully our luck might changei;ll keep plugging away cheers for now keith


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2007)

Perhaps you might be better off looking at village halls or even a pub with a venue room to host the bash!

Local councils can sometimes offer helpful suggestions too.

Gill


----------



## George Sansom (30 Dec 2012)

Anyone know if Keith from Carlisle is still around the forum?

thanks


----------



## scroller frank (31 Dec 2012)

Hi George ,
According to his profile , he last visited in 2007 , :!: :!: 
Doesn't sound too good then #-o
-------------------Frank-----------------


HAPPY NEW YEAR MATE


----------



## George Sansom (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Frank

Thanks for the reply, I've just bought my first scroll saw (Hegner) and would like to communicate with others with the same interest, I noted Keith was from Carlisle, that's where I live, shame, would have been good to meet up.

Happy New Year to you also Frank.

I'm looking to purchase some Baltic birch plywood, but can't find any locally, you don't happen to know where I can get some at a reasonable cost do you Frank?

Regards

George


----------



## scroller frank (31 Dec 2012)

Hi George , 
I have , in the past been very lucky with good quality ply offcuts , however , the place i got it all from is no longer in business , #-o 
so i will have to start looking soon , could try Kitchen fitters that's what this firm did , they used a lot of good quality stuff!
What sort of things are you making ??
-----------------Frank------------


----------



## George Sansom (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Frank

I've made a few xmas decorations and done 1 portrait scroll so far.

Craft plywood is expensive from Hobbycraft, guess I should visit a local builders merchant to see what hardwood ply they have.

Cheers

George


----------



## scroller frank (31 Dec 2012)

Just had a thought ---It happens sometimes (hammer) !--- 
we have locally, a shop called Gliders radio controle Gliders.uk.com i think 01636 610539
i know they had quality stuff , all be it not so cheap !
could give them a try ---------------Frank-----------------


----------



## George Sansom (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Frank

Thanks for the info. It looks like they are cheaper than what I pay here.

Will have a good browse.

All the best

George


----------



## chef (1 Jan 2013)

Hi not been her for a while lots of hospital time with grandson (3 years with leukemia and only 6)
Now about shows we have a craft group in fife that goes around Scotland (well the east) I tried to join them when i started scrolling , but the Secretary of the said club was also a scroller .. hence i didn't get into the club , which says to me why bother just enjoy scrolling which is what i do. this is just one of the things i have done , plus it was cut out of ply that i got off my son from his bathroom fitting (ply for the floor )so if you look at what you are getting good ply is there , I sometimes go to B&Q and has been known to take every sheet of ply down to the floor to check for bad bits plus they will cut it to size for you, have fun scrolling -----------Brian (chef)


----------



## George Sansom (1 Jan 2013)

Brian

That's really sad news about your Grandson, I really hope everything works out.

And thank you for the inspiration, that clock is fabulous.

George


----------



## boysie39 (2 Jan 2013)

Sorry for jumping in here but how much would a sheet of 8' x 4' 12 mm Baltic ply cost you over in the UK. I can buy it here at 40 euro a sheet. This works out at £30 a sheet approx. Its as good as I can get where I am.


----------



## Waka (2 Jan 2013)

Brian

Really stunning work, than ks for sharing.

Sorry to hear about your grandson, I hope all works out.


----------

